# Kubota B5200 front angle blade



## MikeE (Nov 12, 2004)

I would like to be able to run the front blade on my Kubota B5200D independently from the belly mower and rear 3pt. hitch hydraulics. I would like to be able to angle the blade also. Is there a 3 or 4 way directional control valve that would allow me to do this, or is it more involved than that?? I would really like a front loader for this tractor, but I have yet to see one. They used to make one for this model, it's supposed to be a B1640. I think it's a myth, they put this number out, but never really made one. Any help on the front blade would be greatly appreciated.
Thanks,
MikeE


----------



## Live Oak (Dec 22, 2003)

Welcome to Tractor Forum Mike!:friends: :cheers: I am not real experienced with the B5200 but I believe that adding a 3 or 4 way directional control valve can be done but at great expense and probably not practical. Usually a front blade will have a single selective control valve (SCV) that will lift the blad only. On larger machines a front blade may have up and down control. I have heard of the B1640 FEL being mounted on the B7200 and I believe it was also used on the B6200 as well. Finding a B1640 will be difficult being that they are not likely in production any longer. I would suggest a FEL over a front blade as the FEL is MUCH more useful. Woods, Bushog, Coyker make FEL's although I have no idea as to whether they have a model that will work on your B6200. I would suggest talking to to Art White of White Farm Equipment. He is a regular poster over on Tractor Point and is a Kubota dealer. Art is a very knowledgable dealer and my bet would be that he could help you out if anyone can. Another good place to check is with tractorsmart.com . Ask for Ronnie Bowman, Ronnie is another valuable source of knowledge as well as parts & equipment. 

Sorry I could not be of more help but hopefull Art or Ronnie will! Hope you will continue to post here and be a regular visitor!


----------

